# 1 Tastatur/Maus an 2 PCs GLEICHZEITIG nutzen (kein Switch!) - MultiBoxing



## cs1100101 (27. Januar 2013)

Hallo,

meine zweistündige Suche hat leider kein Ergebnis hervorgebracht. ich hoffe, hier kann mir jemand helfen.

Gesucht ist eine Lösung, mit der ich mit einer Tastatur und einer Maus gleichzeitig 2 PCs ansteuern kann. D.h., wenn ich auf der Tastatur "a" drücke sollen beide Rechner "a" empfangen. mit der Maus ebenso, d.h. wenn ich sie versetze und auf beiden pcs die gleiche bildschirmauflösung mit gleicher maussensibilität habe, sollen auf beiden PCs die gleiche Bewegung ausgeführt werden.

eine hardware oder softwarelösung. Eine Softwarelösung wäre wahrscheinlich schwieriger, da das eine ein Mac und der andere ein PC ist.
von daher denke ich eher an eine art usb-kabel mit 2ein/1aus bzw. 4ein/2aus anschlüssen (für maus+pc).
Problematisch bei sogenannten kvm-Lösungen ist, dass diese Switches sind, d.h. sie senden das Signal immer nur an einen ausgewählten Rechner und nicht an beide gleichzeitig.

Bitte hier nicht über Sinn und Zweck meines Anliegens diskutieren sondern nur auf das Probelm konzentrieren. Als Zweck sei gesagt, dass multiboxing ausgeführt werden soll (wer nicht weiß was das ist, bitte googeln). Bitte keine weiteren Fragen, weil das nur ablenken würde.

Ich freue mich auf Eure antworten. Vielen Dank schonmal...


----------



## chbdiablo (27. Januar 2013)

Multiboxing hardware - WoWWiki - Your guide to the World of Warcraft

Warum muss das zweite unbedingt ein Mac sein?


----------



## cs1100101 (27. Januar 2013)

weil ich ihn leider nicht zu einem pc zaubern kann.

im moment schaue ich mich nach km software um, die mein Anliegen über das Netzwerk lösen könnte. Ein Programm namens synergy scheint os übergreifend zu sein, allerdings erlaubt es keine synchrone ansteuerung, so wie ich es verstanden habe. der mauszeiger kann nur auf von einem bildschirm auf den anderen wandern und dann dort agieren, aber nicht auf beiden gleichzeitig.


----------



## Herbboy (27. Januar 2013)

nur aus Interesse: Multiboxing ist doch, dass Du 2 Charaktere gleichzeitig steuerst zB bei nem MMORPG - wie soll das denn gehen, wenn Du mit einer Tastatur beiden die gleichen "Befehle" gibst ? ^^  Wenn der eine dann ZB nen Baum im Weg hat und der andere nicht, was dann? Oder wenn beim einen Charakter der Gegner ein Stück weiter links steht als beim anderen, dann "schiesst" der eine ja vorbei ^^


Wegen des Problems an sich: eventuell könnte es klappen, wenn Du für eine kabellose Tastatur zwei Sender/Empfänger für USB nutzt. Von Logitech zB gibt es die "Unifying"-Technik, da kannst Du dann mit dem gleichen USB-Stick mehrere Mäuse/Tastaturen betreiben, wenn die auch Unifying beherrschen. VIELLEICHT geht das auch umgekehrt, also dass Du EINE Tastatur an zwei Sticks anmelden kannst - aber ich kann das nicht gerantieren, es wäre auch möglich, dass die Tastatur sich auf eine andere Frequenz umstellt, wenn man sie am zweiten Stick anmeldet...  ^^


----------



## chbdiablo (27. Januar 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> nur aus Interesse: Multiboxing ist doch, dass Du 2 Charaktere gleichzeitig steuerst zB bei nem MMORPG - wie soll das denn gehen, wenn Du mit einer Tastatur beiden die gleichen "Befehle" gibst ? ^^  Wenn der eine dann ZB nen Baum im Weg hat und der andere nicht, was dann? Oder wenn beim einen Charakter der Gegner ein Stück weiter links steht als beim anderen, dann "schiesst" der eine ja vorbei ^^



Gehen eben beide nen Schritt nach rechts. Vorbeischießen oder so gibts ja bei den meisten MMOs nicht, da man das Ziel einmal auswählt und dann automatisch angegriffen wird.


----------

